# HF Bandsaw Question



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

I had been looking at the HF website for a while and noticed that the 14" bandsaw's disappeared for their site. I thought maybe they went away, except that a local store has had one on their floor forever.

I was thinking that maybe it might have been a leftover... Then I found this today-

HF Item #60564 14" bandsaw, 4 speed.
14" Four Speed Woodworking Band Saw

Let's see. $459 regular, on sale for $399... 20% coupon... $319. Hmmm

I've heard a lot about the #32208, but really nothing about this one. The #32208 was rated by many as a Gem.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

G0580 14" Bandsaw 3/4 HP
G0555LX 14" Deluxe Bandsaw

===


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I have had a HF 14' bandsaw for a couple of years and like it just fine. No problems.


----------



## packattack (Mar 6, 2012)

If HF lets you use a 20% coupon on a sale item you should jump on it. I've tried and always get told coupon cant be used...


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Mike (tater-head), when my Dad died in Jan of last year - he left a basement loaded with anythting you could think of. Included was a band saw from Harbor Freight. It was inherited by my brother - David, who mostly works with metal. I've spoken to David about that saw and he is very pleased with it. David is an union electrician and has been for over 35 years - he is very pro-American made and typically will not buy Chinese made items, *BUT*; he tells me that the HF band saw works great every time. He has a variety of (inherited) blades and cuts everything from steel, brass, aluminum, all kinds of wood, etc. He actually likes all aspects of that [bench-top] band saw.
Your friend, "Monkey Lips"


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Honestly Mike I wouldn't consider the saw. The price is attractive but the quality just isn't there. I buy and sell a lot of tools and have found two things over the years. First if you buy something like a Harbor Freight saw you will soon wish you hadn't. Second if you buy a more expensive saw you will have the pleasure of using it instead of the frustration. When you go to sell it you will recoup much of the money you spent. The best of both worlds is to buy a quality saw used. You are buying a company as much as you are buying a saw. If you have a problem setting up your Harbor Freight tool then give them a call and see how far you get. Be prepared to spend at least $800 on a new a saw. It may sound like a lot but in a year you won't remember what you paid but will regret that you didn't buy a better one right from the start.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Mike, like Gonzo said, if they will let you use the 20% coupon on a sale item, it should be a good buy. Otherwise, with a larger motor and better warranty, I'd consider this Grizzly instead..

G0580 14" Bandsaw 3/4 HP

I don't listen much to folks who dismiss HF out of hand. Much rather listen to the folks who actually own the machines. I don't have that one, but have had good service out of the HF stuff I have purchased! I have also have had good service from all my Grizzly machines and have never had an issue with their customer service.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

That bandsaw pretty works well. Are you planning to buy riser kit too


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Mike, like Gonzo said, if they will let you use the 20% coupon on a sale item, it should be a good buy. Otherwise, with a larger motor and better warranty, I'd consider this Grizzly instead..
> 
> G0580 14" Bandsaw 3/4 HP
> 
> I don't listen much to folks who dismiss HF out of hand. Much rather listen to the folks who actually own the machines. I don't have that one, but have had good service out of the HF stuff I have purchased! I have also have had good service from all my Grizzly machines and have never had an issue with their customer service.


Duane-

I hear you. Funny about this is that most people don't know that HF's 14" bandsaw, the Grizzly 14" you posted, the Rigid 14", the Delta 14", the ShopFox 14", etc. are a group of Taiwanese Import Bandsaws that are all made from the same factory in Taiwan. Companies order their saws from them, with their own distinctive options.

Hot rodding a 14" bandsaw usually involves swapping parts between this line of saws. The 6" riser will swap between all these saws. Grizzly models supposedly have a better tensioner on it (which can be swapped between).

So yes. I've done a bit of homework. I know that underneath it's the same thing. I know that there are may people happy with the basic saw. I know that on the top layer, there are a few things that do matter in the branding options, but that none of them are a dead end.


----------



## Sawdust Don (Nov 1, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Honestly Mike I wouldn't consider the saw. The price is attractive but the quality just isn't there. I buy and sell a lot of tools and have found two things over the years. First if you buy something like a Harbor Freight saw you will soon wish you hadn't. Second if you buy a more expensive saw you will have the pleasure of using it instead of the frustration. When you go to sell it you will recoup much of the money you spent. The best of both worlds is to buy a quality saw used. You are buying a company as much as you are buying a saw. If you have a problem setting up your Harbor Freight tool then give them a call and see how far you get. Be prepared to spend at least $800 on a new a saw. It may sound like a lot but in a year you won't remember what you paid but will regret that you didn't buy a better one right from the start.
> 
> I agree with Art,
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have had the HF Band Saw for about 9 years that I got for 225.oo and have not had any errors with it, I have done some upgrades like guide bearing,Carter band saw guide I don't do that much re-sawing with it and I got it for just the normal band saw work...it's been a great band saw by the way Grizzly and many others sale the same one..

http://www.ptreeusa.com/carter_bandsaw_stabilizer.htm
===..

===


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Don, Others-

I appreciate that. As you know, I had been "functionally" unemployed for 3 years, just recently finding employment. I want to buy that European sliding half-table panel saw. VA is still dragging their heals on my disability money, which part of that was going to buy that saw.

I had tightened my belt and put off all tool purchases... and for that matter scrimping on all things, saving money for that saw, in the just in cases. Even with this new job, I'm still scrimping, even on food, gas, socks, etc... saving anything I can. That saw is my priority.

Now a bandsaw? That has always been in the back of my mind. Have been looking at Craig's List every week. Been to a recent estate sale (auction) and 2 bank business foreclosure auctions looking at panel saws and bandsaws... Not that I want to take money saved for my dream saw, but if something came along timing wise that I couldn't pass up...

A 14" bandsaw is still in the back of my mind. It has for a longtime. I just don't want to do something that will slow down getting my other saw.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine's a Ridgid, found on CL $125 or $150 with very little use. Same factory to be sure, but the finish is a lot cleaner than the HF version i saw in the store. I did buy the HF riser kit so the paint doesn't match--neither does the finish of the casting, but it does its job. I will say that the blade that came with the HF riser was junk, and the blade guards don't were not nearly as nice as the shorter Ridgid stuff--but for the difference in money on the riser kit--i could live with that. Not sure i'd have been as happy if much of the saw had that kind of finish. I've had really good luck with the CL purchases so far, and with refurb items.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

So I guess if I keep looking for a used 14"...


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

If you've got time and patience...band saws and RAS will come up on Craigslist in most areas. I did about 2-3 months watching for each, and did quite well. When i picked up my BS, i spent 3 months watching and must have seen hundreds or thousands of 10" Craftsman 3-wheelers--they were breeding like rabbits!! Then all of a sudden there was a run of 14" clones that hit, and i got one. Now in the past several months, i've not seen a good deal on a decent BS around here but i've also not been looking so a few might have slipped through. CL seems to run in cycles in our area--your mileage may vary.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, today here, there was 2 Rigid BS1400's, but they were real proud of them. One was asking almost full price ($350). The other was an older 10amp model that was asking $250. I emailed him with an offer of half that and why...

The one I'm watching is someone who is moving, has a buch seliing at once, but not yet. He has 2 14"-ers and one needs a motor...


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Mike
I honestly believe in what Art was talking about. I did the cheap way out years ago and replaced those tools almost yearly. Started spending the money on better tools and have not looked back once.

And with the reply Don left. 100% true. Check places like craigslist and see what is available. Also some of the big stores have returns that you an pick up with a full warranty but may have a dent or scratch on them. Some may have been bought and returned, I found this at our local Sears. These tools worked perfectly and had the full warranty.

I don't knock HF tools. My carport came down under 24+ inches of snow. Not wanting to take an expensive reciprocating saw out, i bought their $25 saw. That was almost 4 years ago and it is still going strong.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

If you go with the HF or for that manner any of the 3/4 hp clones don't bother with the riser block. A 3/4" motor isn't powerful enough to do any serious resawing. I had a Rigid 14" with a good 1/2 blade and couldn't even resaw a 2x10.


----------

